# Homing Pigeons And Kit Boxes



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been looking around on the site, and like the design on the kit boxes for Rollers, which would be ideal for my small garden, but my question is, can you use them for normal homing pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rgdubois said:


> I have been looking around on the site, and like the design on the kit boxes for Rollers, which would be ideal for my small garden, but my question is, can you use them for normal homing pigeons?


no, homers take more room.. the kit box is just a tool when the birds are being flown in competition.. when they are not being flown and breeding they stay in a regular loft.. but you can find a nice small loft for your garden, you just will have to remember not to overcrowd it.. esp if your letting them hatch babies.. build a loft for the total amount of pigeons you want.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, this is going to be my first season flying, I have got a loft at the moment, but it is not ideal for what I want. I am only going to be flying a 5 bird scheme each year, so not need anything to big, maybe something that will hold about 40 birds and just liked the look of them. Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rgdubois said:


> Thanks, this is going to be my first season flying, I have got a loft at the moment, but it is not ideal for what I want. I am only going to be flying a 5 bird scheme each year, so not need anything to big, maybe something that will hold about 40 birds and just liked the look of them. Any suggestions would be welcome


If you want 40 birds you would want something like an 8 x 16.. that is not so small.. or you can have two 8x8 lofts or something.. one for flyers and the other of breeding.. as far as the loft goes.. it depends on your location on what would be ideal..


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

I live in South Africa, i would like to have something that is raised for easy cleaning, but most of the lofts I have seen seem to be on the ground. The Area that I was thinking of using is 5 x 10, which I feel might be to small for a flying and breeding loft. Was thinking of dividing it into 2 section and simply keeping the cocks and hens seperate, then have breeding boxes on the back wall for breeding season. Problem is how many do you think I would beable to keep in this?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

your birds need 2 square feet per bird. So 5x10 is 50 sq ft. so you could have up to 12 pairs, I would go maybe 10 though, the more room the better.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok thats, I did read some where else that 1 square foot per bird is fine, but this sounds a bit crowded. Ever heard of this?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

rgdubois said:


> Ok thats, I did read some where else that 1 square foot per bird is fine, but this sounds a bit crowded. Ever heard of this?


really I think some people do that too, on birds that are let out every day I would say it might be OK, but not for birds that can't be flown.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> really I think some people do that too, on birds that are let out every day I would say it might be OK, but not for birds that can't be flown.


Thanks, do you know of any decent loft designs for lofts that are raised?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I was told and shown that you dont have to have an actuall loft for breeding. A loft for breeders in the nonbreeding season would be great but. Ive seen 3 operations were all the pairs were caged together in what looked like an oversize rabbit cage all the way through breeding season. After that they are put in lofts with perches only, but all the lofts they go to are not flying lofts.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rgdubois said:


> I live in South Africa, i would like to have something that is raised for easy cleaning, but most of the lofts I have seen seem to be on the ground. The Area that I was thinking of using is 5 x 10, which I feel might be to small for a flying and breeding loft. Was thinking of dividing it into 2 section and simply keeping the cocks and hens seperate, then have breeding boxes on the back wall for breeding season. Problem is how many do you think I would beable to keep in this?


in a 5 x 10 you could have about 25 birds..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> I was told and shown that you dont have to have an actuall loft for breeding. A loft for breeders in the nonbreeding season would be great but. Ive seen 3 operations were all the pairs were caged together in what looked like an oversize rabbit cage all the way through breeding season. After that they are put in lofts with perches only, but all the lofts they go to are not flying lofts.


well that set up is not ideal for pigeon health.. each bird needs time away from the nest to stretch and bath and sit in the sun and preen.. now if he takes each bird out for excersise then it may be ok.. but being cooped up in a cage for almost two months is just not healthy IMO....sounds stressful to me.. usually when they sit one is off doing pigeon things while the other sits.. in a loft situation they still can come and go as they wish..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> well that set up is not ideal for pigeon health.. each bird needs time away from the nest to stretch and bath and sit in the sun and preen.. now if he takes each bird out for excersise then it may be ok.. but being cooped up in a cage for almost two months is just not healthy IMO....sounds stressful to me.. usually when they sit one is off doing pigeon things while the other sits.. in a loft situation they still can come and go as they wish..


I feel exactly the same way, thats why Im building a breeding loft. I guess you dont have to agree with an operation for it to function for someone. But you also dont have to build yours like thiers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> I feel exactly the same way, thats why Im building a breeding loft. I guess you dont have to agree with an operation for it to function for someone. But you also dont have to build yours like thiers.


true that... and some have to do the cages because if they have some high dollar birds and really need to know the hen did not get mated by another pigeon...


----------

